

Optimizing the restaurant sales receipt for maximum tips - maxsavin
http://maxsavin.com/posts/receipt.html

======
ggchappell
This is a fine idea, but if the amounts are too high, then it could backfire.

For example, some people tip 20% regularly, but 25% tips are nearly unheard of
-- AFAIK. It seems to me that your options will tend to drive customers toward
15%. (EDIT. See the comment by bostonpete for an example.) But if the three
were 15%, 20%, and 25%, then I imagine you'd get a lot of people picking the
middle option. Maybe even with 15%, 21%, and 27%.

Also, as a legal matter, don't credit cards require the final amount to be
explicitly stated? It would probably work if you included both the tip and the
final total in the option to circle. You'd also need to include a blank to
write the total in, for people choosing their own tip amount.

------
bostonpete
I generally tip 20%. If I got that receipt I'd probably be so annoyed at the
blatant attempt to trick me into tipping more that I'd circle 15%.

~~~
maxsavin
The percentages were just made up - it could be tested to see which makes
people more comfortable. Maybe 10% / 15% / 25% would be more effective.

